# Archer Fish Cage Build



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok, so I have seen a couple build write ups on how people built cages for the top of their archer fish tank. But the only good one I found was a guy built one out of PVC. And while I found it to be adequate, my girlfriend found it to look "ugly" and since it is in our bedroom guess who won. Anyways I have figured out how to make a nicer one out of wood, this is my write up... 


My 40g breeder brackish water tank.


Materials:
3 x 1" L shaped corner molding
12 x 3/4" square dowel rods
1 large roll of screening


The dowel rods fit perfectly inside the trim.


Inside frame cut and test fit. Fits like a glove!


Let the cutting and gluing begin! Oh and what project is complete with out a few beers *w3


Bottom outside frame test fit. Pefecto!


Glues drying, and fresh beer ready to go. And yes, that is a Sonic the Hedgehog koozie (I'm cool like that).

That was my first nights progress. Will be working more on it tonight. Tonight's goal is to marry the inside frame with the outside frame, then get the supports going up cut fit and glued.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Good deal! The wood will look alot nicer than pvc.Can't wait to see progress and finished product.Mighty fine of you to go all out for your archer!I hope he truly enjoys it.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya thanks. I feel bad for him right now. He seemed much happier when he got to shoot down his food. Before I had him in a 36bf with 6" of water drained and a couple pieces small driftwood suction cupped to the side. He is a little darker right now. I've just been putting the crickets in the water. So I'm excited to get this done for him.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure whether the lid is completely covering the top, i would anticipate condensation and water drips along the sides. Water getting oxygen from air/exposure of surface to air will be blocked. Archer getting black could be a sign of stress, even water could be checked for ammonia/nitrite/nitrate etc. You could have a plastic mesh, perhaps 1 cm square gaps so that the fish does not jump out.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Please be patient...or you could read the captions...it is not finished. And the fish is fine. He isn't currently getting to hunt his food, and we lost his friend a couple weeks back, and I am having trouble finding another one. So he is fine, but he will be happier when this is done and he has another friend.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how this build finishes, that's a really cool fish!

-Zeke


----------

